# introducing Snow and Sammie



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congrats*

Congratulations on Snow and Sammie-they are both ADORABLE!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

They are adorable!! I really like your indoor/outdoor pen idea.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

DJdogman said:


> They are adorable!! I really like your indoor/outdoor pen idea.


it was easy to make their indoor pen is smaller now their brothers and sisters have left it used to run along one wall to just pass the door so we could have the door open and they went in and out when it was a little warmer but its getting cold fast now


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

They are so adorable look forward to watching them grow.


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What gorgeous twins


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

Double trouble!  They are too cute! Congratulations!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

EChoe88 said:


> Double trouble!  They are too cute! Congratulations!


I am sure you can all guess how much trouble they are...lol They are not actually that bad i have had worse pups but i guess it helps that i was training them before they were let loose in the house so not much jumping and no biting so far. The plus side with keeping from your own litter no noise at bed time they are already used to everything and in a routine. the bad side to keeping 2 both shoes go missing at once, both run after you at once so you have to watch where you walking from all sides plus when i am in the kitchen its not just 1 pup giving you the sad eyes for food its 2. First thing to teach them both is just because i am in the kitchen making noise and they can come and see it does not mean it is food time and my tea cup is not a bowl with food in it and when they sit that close to my legs waiting either i will fall sooner or later or i am going to step on their paw ....lol I have been really lucky the kids don't need to be trained how to be with them because of course it was done already when we had other pups so they know the rules and both their mum and my other adult girl who still acts like a pup most of the time have been great. I took a couple of photo's of her with them and its shocking i thought we was going to be in for trouble but it appears she has grown up in the last couple of weeks.
the first 2 are with poppy the last is snow with her mum and yes my rug has become a place to dump all the toys it appears.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so glad you decided to join the puppy forum. Sammie and Snow are adorable and gorgeous!

I have a question for you--Have you ever heard of "sibling syndrome" or "littermate syndrome"? It's a problem people run into sometimes when they get two puppies at the same time. If I read correctly, you have two other dogs, both adults so perhaps this isn't going to be a problem for you. Just thought I'd throw the information out there since the problems can be easily avoided. 

I look forward to watching your two little ones grow up!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of Snow and Sammie, they're beautiful and so adorable. 

Love the pictures of them with mom too, she looks great.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

cazzy said:


> the bad side to keeping 2 both shoes go missing at once,


But never two shoes from the same pair, oh no, they have to be two shoes from two different pairs. I bet... :


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

OutWest said:


> I'm so glad you decided to join the puppy forum. Sammie and Snow are adorable and gorgeous!
> 
> I have a question for you--Have you ever heard of "sibling syndrome" or "littermate syndrome"? It's a problem people run into sometimes when they get two puppies at the same time. If I read correctly, you have two other dogs, both adults so perhaps this isn't going to be a problem for you. Just thought I'd throw the information out there since the problems can be easily avoided.
> 
> I look forward to watching your two little ones grow up!



Yes I have heard of it and I don't see any signs yet. They do play together but the else play apart with the other dogs. The girl sleeps under my kitchen units or against the back door most of the time during the day but the boy likes my rug or to sleep under 1 of chairs in dining room. They do sleep together at night in a pen but the pen is in the same place as my other 2 sleep at night so they are not alone during the day when I go out their have their own pens already, and all of them are fed in the same place so they all eat together for 2 meals a day the other 2 meals the pups they are not together. All the dogs go out at the same time into the garden but pups are not glued together when out there. I am watching for signs but I am hoping that because I do train all the dogs alone anyway it won't be a big deal. It will actually be my husband doing the basic training with Sammie and taking care of him in the evening and weekends, I will just be doing his show training.they will be spilt up a lot more as time goes by. If things do appear more steps will be took to change it, I have a friend on stand by to take one for a couple of months just incase as I knew this could be a problem but this is the last step we will take and then of course the pup will be returned to us when it's a little older.

edited because I forgot to say i dont think we will see much of it because this litter we had to half hand rear as well so the whole litter was already bonded to me at least, I saw signs of this when people came to look and collect the pups if they were unsure of something they came and sat by my legs and not their mum so i had to explain why this happen because people did think it was a little weird that they ran to me and not mum. It is not the same as when you buy 2 pups and they need to form a new bond with the owners I think already have that bond there i have seen the pups are different with me then my husband although he helped it was me doing most of the feeds and stuff because i was home all the time during this litter. Right now we have to very social pup that will greet anyone as soon as they come through the door/gate and are not always together as i am typing this i have Sammie at my feet asleep in the office and Snow is the other side of the house asleep with their mum hopefully this will carry on as we have a lot months to go.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Eowyn said:


> But never two shoes from the same pair, oh no, they have to be two shoes from two different pairs. I bet... :



lol as much as i would like to say yes to this it is actually only the same pair of shoes everytime they are the ones i wear to take them out just slip on rubber shoes and i think because they are rubber they love them i have took to putting them on the side or table now when i take them off as it could take me 10mins to find them.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely new thread and photos. Interesting the way they are quite independent of each other. I think your reasoning is correct, lots of bonding during hand rearing and also the other dogs in the house. I have kept two from the same litter and had no problem. The two I have now (lab and GR) both arrived here at 8 and 9 weeks old. They have bonded together a lot obviously but sleep often in different rooms or one is outside the other inside. On walks they each do their own thing (off leash) and they absolutely LOVE people.
It will be great fun following the lives of these two and maybe some of their sisters and brothers. Thank you.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

rooroch said:


> Lovely new thread and photos. Interesting the way they are quite independent of each other. I think your reasoning is correct, lots of bonding during hand rearing and also the other dogs in the house. I have kept two from the same litter and had no problem. The two I have now (lab and GR) both arrived here at 8 and 9 weeks old. They have bonded together a lot obviously but sleep often in different rooms or one is outside the other inside. On walks they each do their own thing (off leash) and they absolutely LOVE people.
> It will be great fun following the lives of these two and maybe some of their sisters and brothers. Thank you.



I find it a little weird that they are not glued together but I guess because there us always stuff going on and things for them to do they don't need each other to play that much. Sammie is learning his name quite quick and comes 50% of the time he is called he is else quite lively and loves to jump over anything that is on the floor. Snow appears to taking after her mum a little when we call her she looks at us but if she happy doing what she's doing then forget getting her to come. They have jested to learn to be stood on the floor instead of the table now which is going ok I am hoping to have them trained on their show lead by February as this will be when their first show is I don't expect they to be great that day we will be in a riding house and so will be happening


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

So here are new pictures of both the pups a friend in england wanted to see what they looked like now as there has been no real stacked pictures of them since they were 7 wks old.first 3 are of Sammie our litter boy he needed his rear feet back a bit more but by the time i checked the photos it was already getting dark here i only 2 hrs of goodish light now to take pictures inside and then 3 of his sister Snow they are now 9 weeks and 4 days old. They are getting to the age now were i am move able to stand them better but it is still a little hard to control the pup and control the hubby taking pictures although today i did say get to close to the table and i am throwing a hot dog at you ...lol it seemed to work because my older girls were sat in the doorway and they would jump him to get the hot dog unless i told them otherwise and i don't think he trusted me enough today to give the command so they sat their when i did it.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Just had a couple of photos sent to us if their sisters and thought you might like to see. Everything is going good with them. Although Nellie doesn't like the car but that is kinda common and most likely because they never went in a car until they left.

Here is Nellie she was the purple girl - Prime paws sand storm














And this is one of Lexi she was pink girl - Prime paws rain storm


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Omg are they ever cute! They are already getting so big! Love that stage..cant wait to do it again..I think! Lol


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Omg are they ever cute! They are already getting so big! Love that stage..cant wait to do it again..I think! Lol


They were big to begin with ... Lol they are cute and they do the strangest things here is where I caught Sammie laying this morning. It appears our coffee table is the new spot for him. I found it hard to tell him off as I was laughing. Let's just hope he doesn't try it in a couple of months. It's a lot of work trying to house train them both. My husband wants to know how they can hold so much in their bladder as he thinks they are peeing every 10 mins they aren't it's just that if we don't get them out quick enough or at the right time it's not one puddle but 2


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Just got these 2 pics of their brother Manne (black boy) Prime paws fire storm


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

Beautiful babies!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

So things have been busy lately. Winter is on it's way here temp is dropping to 0c most nights, so spent at lot of time working on recalling the pups as our garden is rather large and I do not want to have to chase them in the snow. We started doing this one at a time which worked great but of course when they were together we were back to beginning and them not coming. So I have spent the last 2 days working on group recall I guess that is the best thing to call it and putting their mum to work at teaching them to come I know sounds weird but as I can send her out to them and then call her in and of course because she's running they chase her while I am calling they have learnt to come with her might be cheating but it worked to get them started with , and it has paid off today they where playing and I left their mum inside and called just to see if they had learnt or just chased her still and both pups came flying so looks like I may have solved that problem at least in time for the first snow. We checked their weight last night as they are 10wks old Sammie is now 11.1kg and Snow is 10.4kg. I will have to try and get new pictures taken or maybe a video but I know the next thing to teach them is that my fire wood is not there as a chew toy .. Lol logs have been going missing and turning up in the office. We have now else moved our shoes to a box as Sammie has a thing for carrying shoes around but doesn't put them back where we can find them. House training is going well as long as I remember that the hubby doesn't have a clue I did explain in detail when to take them out but it appears I clean maybe 1 or 2 puddles up when he isn't home and maybe 6 when he is


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

we had the first snow fall over night so here are a couple of the pups first time with snow they took all in step and had a ball i am so glad i was training them to recall together although it did take a bit longer then it had but at least i didn't have to chase them in the snow


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Great photos they look adorable in the snow. Love the running shots. Glad everything is going well.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They look like little polar bears! If they get any lighter colored you're going to have trouble finding them in the snow. LOL


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

OutWest said:


> They look like little polar bears! If they get any lighter colored you're going to have trouble finding them in the snow. LOL



Lol Snow is getting darker now she is the one with the whole darker body I think she will be the same colour as her dad Sammie appears to be getting a little darker on his head but looks like he might be the same as his mum but I guess we will see in about 3yrs lol it's a long time to wait. Poppy who is 2 in feb was white when I got her and the last 2 months she has gotten a lot darker


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

They are so very cute and their siblings are also gorgeous puppies. We are getting our 2nd Golden pup in early February and I forget what it is like to have a puppy around and re-educating myself so as to not spoil it rotten 

It must be really neat to be a breeder of Goldens. Lots of work I can only imagine. I bet you get bonded with all of those puppies and as to why golden breeders are so selective of who adopts their babies.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh my they are just too precious for words


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Melakat said:


> It must be really neat to be a breeder of Goldens. Lots of work I can only imagine. I bet you get bonded with all of those puppies and as to why golden breeders are so selective of who adopts their babies.



I love being able to do it. It is a lot of work which actually starts from the moment you decide to mate it can take months to have everything in place and when my girl has only got 1 week left to give birth I am with her 24/7 looking for any signs she has never been big on giving these just panting mainly. This litter we bonded with more then normal as they was half hand reared because Tessie got poorly not long after giving birth so I was really selective to the point I drove my husband bonkers with it ... Lol


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely photos in the snow. Good idea training them to come in without you having to go out to find them. Their weights are super too. Well done. Husbands are hopeless at potty training, or any kind of training for that matter. Mine just kept giving food from the table at meal times which drove me mad. I hate it when dogs beg for food at the table!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Beautiful, beautiful puppies!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

rooroch said:


> Lovely photos in the snow. Good idea training them to come in without you having to go out to find them. Their weights are super too. Well done. Husbands are hopeless at potty training, or any kind of training for that matter. Mine just kept giving food from the table at meal times which drove me mad. I hate it when dogs beg for food at the table!!



Lol yep I had that problem actually the worse one is my mother in law she try's to get me to let her feed that everything when we go there it's crazy she spoils the dogs. She does even own a dog yet she has beds,treats and toys all there for when we come which is weird cause she thought I was crazy for getting dogs and she told me last week when she found out we kept 2 I was crazy for doing that then turns up with stuff for them ... Lol


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Sammie still has a really bad habit of sleeping on the shelf of the coffee table I have tried putting stuff there to block and he pulls it out been taking him off every time we see him there and telling him no but it looks like I may have remove it till he's bigger at this rate because as soon as our backs are turned it's at it again.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Well looks like the up and down ride of breeding and showing has not finished for me this year after all . Sammie appears to only have 1 testicle come so far at 12wks old it doesn't stay down either he sucking it back up when I am checking him. We have been talking with the breeders that came to look and we are all pretty sure we felt both so it seems strange that now there is only one , but as we only have 3 months till when his first show would be we have decided to just hang in there right now and keep our fingers crossed and not give up yet he is due to have his final puppy vac on Monday so going to see what the vet has to say as it's the same one that did their health check. The owner of his dad said she thinks he was late dropping his so maybe he's taking after him. I want to give him every chance I can but I know I will have to draw the line when he turns 6 months old if there isn't 2. 
Can anyone remember how old their males were once they were both down all the time ? I have only ever had 3 boys and can not remember with them


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Grit's were both down when I got him at 8 weeks. I have had this problem with a basset. Can you get both into the sack? If so you could try light massage to try to stretch the cord so that it will stay down. If you can't feel the 2nd one at all that is more difficult. He is still young, it could drop especially if his dad dropped late.
This is really bad luck that you do not need. How are you checking it? Standing or lying down? Standing is definitely the best.
Good idea to see the vet. Good luck


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I just found this on a doberman forum.

At that point I really panicked and started reseraching it and asked more experienced breeders for their experience with this. That is when I found out about the shortened spermatic cord. Now excuse the graphic details but it may help you locate and stretch it down. I was told to lay my boy in my lap with his head up and feet hanging towards the floor if that makes sense, then start from the middle of the shaft fingers on each side and run your fingers down towards the scrotum. If you feel the other testicle I was told to gently pull it towards the scrotum. Now I'm not a vet and im sure that maybe some might find this wrong I'm only trying to share what helped us. Your not trying to pull it all the way into the sac only a stretching motion. I did this a few times a day. Now when the dog was standing I couldn't feel it at all, if he was in a sitting position I could do the same thing and have it all the way into the sac. I would literally hold on to it and have him stand and it would suck right back up very frustrating!

I remember the exact weekend that it came down and stayed down. We were at a show right after his 6mo birthday and I had some of my breeder friends give me their opinion. literally it was that weekend that the ring must have closed and his testicle stayed down where it was supposed to be from that weekend on. May 25th,2009! Hurray.

Dr. Hutchinson says that if the right testicle descends first, it's almost guaranteed the left WILL NOT ever drop. The left cord is shorter and has less distance to travel to drop. They both travel down the same opening and once the right nut drops, it's rare for the left to ever appear.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

We think we have felt it a few times and we have been trying to move it the way that has been suggested I have had him standing and sitting while doing it .Hmm not sure if it would be class as the right or left I guess it depends on how you have him. If I stand with his back end to me and lift his tail it would be the right one we find sounds like we are out of lucky if the above info is right Last night I picked him up quickly stood him on the table and touched and I swear I felt both for 5 secs before both vanished but could be wishful thinking . We keep getting told don't give up on him yet and 6 months is the cut off. He doesn't have a sack really and I am guessing that is because they don't stay down. I contacted the other owners of the males and they said both their boys had there's although the red male doesn't all the time. Guess I will find out Monday


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Hmm nope just checked it's the left side if I stand him like that because it's the side you show to the judge. Could he be swapping? and I am just bad at checking him due to lack of having boys I will have to try and get him to the owner of his dad to check as well she has mainly boys and was pushing us not to give up hope yet as she's seen this a couple of times before. Think I need to get knowledge on having males


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Sounds like you are having fun searching!! At least he will be used to being touched down there. The doberman forum also mentioned acupuncture but did not explain how or where. The ring normally closes around 6 months so if they are not down by then they cannot get past it. Hopefully the vet and or dog owner can help you.
When you read all the dog owners talking about best time to neuter and you are there wishing for testicles it is enough to make you crazy!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

rooroch said:


> Sounds like you are having fun searching!! At least he will be used to being touched down there. The doberman forum also mentioned acupuncture but did not explain how or where. The ring normally closes around 6 months so if they are not down by then they cannot get past it. Hopefully the vet and or dog owner can help you.
> When you read all the dog owners talking about best time to neuter and you are there wishing for testicles it is enough to make you crazy!



Yeah i gave up today ... Lol give me my girls anytime. My hubby is already a little upset about it so that is making it worse. I have explained it's not the end of world just means he can't say with us but I will else make sure he has the op before he leaves no matter how much it cost. I will let everyone know what the vet says I might see if they can check where it is with ultrasound if they can't feel it so we know if there is any chance and I am gonna spend sometime gathering info on this type of thing incase it ever happens again


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

So we are back from the vets. Both pups did good as it is their first time going to the vets. It was so funny we explained what we was worried about with Sammie and the vet said right away this was the male I double checked everything on and I know he had 2 at the health check but I will check and see what I can feel now . Well it turns out Sammie doesn't like the vet that much because I stood him like I normal do and then the vets says are you sure you have felt one in the sack which I knew I had so I felt him and there it was the vet felt and nope gone again so I had to hold it down for the vet to feel to confirm what I was feeling. The advice given was wait till he is 6 months as he can see the channel isn't closed and it should come down he is sure there is 2 but it is just a waiting game now to know if both will drop. I see now that Sammie is going to be handful and I will not show him before that channel closes and they are down for good cause if he does that when a judge is checking I might just end up laughing so right now it appears only we are the only ones who can check and Sammie needs to learn not to suck them up ... Lol


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

New pic of Sammie and Snow well kind off. My hubby is away working this week so I made sure all the dogs were clean and cut before he left but after I fed them this night I let them out like normal and when I called them in 15mins later this what appeared I don't think there is one hair that does not have mud on it


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I love how their faces look so innocent. The cuteness is worth the bath. And I'm sure they had fun.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

ktkins7 said:


> I love how their faces look so innocent. The cuteness is worth the bath. And I'm sure they had fun.



I am sure then did but I didn't again I was bathing at night again but this time it was only Sammie my husband arrived home just as I calling them in he hasn't seen them since Monday he got a bit of a shock when this came running through house and dived on him


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh dear. I hope you don't have this every night. Is there some way you can make a smaller outside space for the winter where they cannot get into the mud but can still do their business?


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Now that one looks like shame rather than innocence. I think somebody knew he did showing he wasn't supposed to.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

rooroch said:


> Oh dear. I hope you don't have this every night. Is there some way you can make a smaller outside space for the winter where they cannot get into the mud but can still do their business?



We have already cut the area the dogs have access to in the garden to a third of its normal size as winter is here I don't want to make it smaller for them I had hubby put big stones one all the mud patches he could see and so far we haven't had it happen again fingers crossed it will stay that way I expect a bit of mud but not to to the point of the what we have had so far ...lol we will see how it goes at worse I guess I will just spend every night cleaning them up


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

They always look so sweet when they are sleeping, it's shocking the amount of trouble they get in when they are awake this was took at 7.30am and their first nap of the day


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Putting down big stones is a good idea. I suppose later you will have lots of snow or at least the ground will be frozen so there should be less or no mud. Two puppies are a lot of work and they seem to play in 3 hourly spurts for 3 hours and then sleep 3 hours and so on during the day. At least that is what my two did for the first year. Now they are nearly 3 (on 20 and 30 December) and are much quieter in the house. They play in the garden or on their two off leash walks each day and tend to just sleep or chew toys quietly in the house now. I do not miss the puppy/teenage year at all!!!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

rooroch said:


> Putting down big stones is a good idea. I suppose later you will have lots of snow or at least the ground will be frozen so there should be less or no mud. Two puppies are a lot of work and they seem to play in 3 hourly spurts for 3 hours and then sleep 3 hours and so on during the day. At least that is what my two did for the first year. Now they are nearly 3 (on 20 and 30 December) and are much quieter in the house. They play in the garden or on their two off leash walks each day and tend to just sleep or chew toys quietly in the house now. I do not miss the puppy/teenage year at all!!!



Yeah I can't wait for this first year to be over . We had snow then lots of rain which made the ground soft enough for them to dig temp is below zero as soon as the sun is gone so shouldn't be much longer now before it is all day. They have learnt now when I say bed they go to their crates which makes it so much easier when I need to do school run. Had to turn our sofa bed round yesterday I noticed it kept getting hair on it and i couldn't work out how because I taught my dogs not to sit on the sofas because of the kids then yesterday I was sat on it working and all of a sudden I had the pups in my lap it appears as it is a little lower then normal they have taken to laying on it so for safety we just turned it round for a while .


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Temp. has dropped even lower tonight and now it is becoming harder for to get to the fire to put more wood on it appears the dogs have taken their spots for the evening


----------



## kbear (Aug 27, 2014)

beautiful pups! I love the light coloring. I used to think the lighter coats were the prettiest but my pup is going to be a medium red (judging my her ears and her parents) and I think her color is beautiful too. all goldens are strikingly gorgeous dogs no matter how light or dark their coat is!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

That's lovely to see them by the fire. It is getting colder here too tonight, but not as cold as you. I think we may have 0 C (32 F).


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks I think I will end up with 2 goldens which are golden in colour and then 2 lighter ones the bigger golden laying down is Poppy her coat has gotten a lot darker in the last 2 months she looked white when I got her it's turned a more dark golden colour she's 20 months old the adult sitting up is Tessie the mum of our pups she has no coat at all I really should take a pic of her back legs there is no feathering at all and looks really weird I think Snow will be a darker golden as well more like her dad Sammie maybe a little darker then his mum but who knows I guess we will wait and see. I was told by a friend that their coat won't stop changing colour until they are about 3yrs but who knows. Right now we are waiting for the testicles to still drop on Sammie I am giving him until the end of February or until if it appears he is not able to suck the other one up still then he will get checked again by a vet I will most likely do that anyway before we take the next step 


It has actually been kinda mild this winter but I know sooner or later we will have 2ft of snow and minus 20 temps it's just a waiting game and I am soon it will be a case of go to bed and wake up to it that's how it normally goes


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

So as it has been awhile since I was last able to update things on the pups. Here is the latest news Snow is doing great her training is coming a long nicely. Sammie is doing just as good with everything but he still only has one testicle we took him to our main vet on Tuesday and she could only find 1 but she said it didn't mean he didn't have 2 we should give him until at least 6 months maybe even till 8 months if we want to make sure but if we bring him back at 6 months they should be easier to find by feeling as they are still quite small plus they will use an ultra sound to try and find it so we know what has happen. So we will wait as I else had a call from a buyer or has his brother last week because she couldn't find is after a hr long phone call explaining how to check she managed to find both so I am going with late droppers right now but we will see. I else managed to get a couple of semi good stack pics plus I have a few other pics to add as well first 2 are of Sammie the second 2 are Snow they do need a trim now so that is what I will be spending the next week sorting out doing a little everyday. I have just signed them up for their first show which in February Sammie will come either way as some of our breeder friends will be their they will else check him over as well and I signed him up just incase he can be shown. 




























Never again trying to get kids and dogs to stay still


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

So here are some pics of the other pups 
Black pup






. Red pup






. Purple pup






. Pink pup






. 

I am else thrilled to say and to let you meet 2 pups from our first golden litter they have the same mum as our pups they are now just over 2 yrs old I always see their sister but was thrilled to find we got an email this Xmas from them as we had to cancel the "puppy meeting" this yr due to our litter I did have 1 of the last boy from the litter but can't seem to find it in my email will post it when I do.

Prime Paws Twister







Prime Paws Hurricane


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the update  I was wondering how you guys were!
My, how they have grown into such stunning goldens!
The photos are beyond delightful 
HAPPY new year!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful pictures, they're all so beautiful. 

Happy New Year to you and your family!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful dogs! It's hard to remember when they were little bitty puppies. Happy New Year to you and all of your family!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

So just a quick update yesterday Sammie and snow attended their first show of the year. We are thrilled with the results both got great reports and behaved really well as this is their first time it was in a riding house for horses so there was lots of new smells. Sammie thought it was one big game and did a little jumping round the ring and tried to play but he stood perfect and seemed to enjoy it. Snow ran perfect but kept sitting when the judge came to touch her so she was a little nervous but we expected that. In the end Sammie was best male pup with Hp in puppy class 1 and ended up Bim (was only beaten by the female that won best bitch pup in puppy class 1). Snow was second best bitch puppy without hp the judge said he was with holding because she was a little nervous but she was worth working with. I don't think the riding house helped as it can Echo I think she just needs a couple more times to settle down. I haven't had time to check if hubby got any good pictures but will post them later if there is .


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

So it has been a long time since I have posted. First the sad news Sammie never got his other one we knew it was a long shot but we left it till he was 7 months old he has now been rehomed as a pet it broke my heart to let him go but he is only actually 15mins drive from us and it was a work friend of my husbands that took him so we still get to see him. Now for some good news Snow is doing great full of life and is no where near as nervous as she used to be she still needs a little work but should be shown this summer hopefully. I have great news for us but will post another thread for that one the weird part is after 5 years of looking for a "show male" then ending up keeping one of our own and it go wrong im just glad there are still nice people out there

we actually have one of the male pups from this litter coming back to us tomorrow his owner has fallen ill and doesn't look like they will be better anytime so he called and ask us to take him back now as their wasn't much between the males he will be trimmed and checked over to see if he is able to be shown. I'm really glad this person listen to us when they got the pup and thought it was best if we decided what should happen with him.


----------

